
Ask HN: What are some NPM alternatives? Can we make one? - karlcoelho1
NPM needs to be <i>disrupted</i>. But seriously, I would really like to see some decentralized package manager for Node.js
======
JdeBP
Of course, the "packages" being managed are themselves the subject of some
discussion:

* [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11348798](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11348798)

Given how some of them are turning out to be one-liners, or 11-liners, one wag
has suggested that Twitter could be an alternative Node.js repository, and has
demonstrated how one would go about using Twitter as an alternative repository
of such packages, using leftpad as an example:

* [https://gist.github.com/rauchg/5b032c2c2166e4e36713](https://gist.github.com/rauchg/5b032c2c2166e4e36713)

------
okket
A few days ago there was some discussion about GX, a language-agnostic package
manager built around [https://ipfs.io/](https://ipfs.io/)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11347163](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11347163)

------
JdeBP
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11364190](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11364190)
preceded your question by 8 hours. (-:

------
plugnburn
A wrapper over something like this...

    
    
      git clone https://[repo]/[module].git node_modules/[module]
    

...and ability to provide dependency resolution along with custom runscripts?

Yes, we can. Not a rocket science. How many paranoid freaks will _actually_
switch to it - that is the question.

------
k__
the guy who did d3 made an alternative. Nix could be one too.

------
urvader
npm install [github_username/repo]

